# The Lamentation of Lolth - OoC V



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

~OoC V~


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2004)

*Ayden updates...*

Ding lvl 4!!!!

As always guys great fight, proving once more that our chars do mesh very well as a group.

Can't wait to see the sheets from you guys...

*hurries to get books to update char*

Edit: Char sheet updated and posted.

+6 hp, +1 to Wis via 4th lvl stat increase, Feat: Craft Wonderous Item (Human Paragon lvl 2 benefit of bonus feat), +1 BAB, +1 Will save, +1 to effective caster level. +2 to Diplomacy, +1 to Heal, Spellcraft, Sense Motive, Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (religion).

Also have new spells added.

2nd level: Aid, Cure Moderate Wounds, Lesser Restoration* (*=Domain spell)

Lastly, edited Ayden's backstory some to reflect his rise in abilities as a priest and a person.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Ding lvl 4!!!!
> 
> As always guys great fight, proving once more that our chars do mesh very well as a group.




 

Edit:
Toke a 4th lvl of rouge.
+1 on Dex, +1 on Bas Ref so that puts it on +9.
Got uncanny dodge so I  won’t lose my Dex when flat-footed.
Upped my skills except perform.

Still have to fiddle with my inventory but I’ll wait with that till we get to the festival and get some new stuff.

Background will be changed to but ill have to link that so my post in the Rouges gallery won’t get to big.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2004)

Fighter (4)
STR: 18 (4)
HP: 35
(5) Fortitude: 4 + 1

BA: 4
~(8) Grapple: 4 + 4

*Weapons*
Vakar Blade - 10 (1d8+7+2d6 vs Full Elves) 19x2
Longsword - 9 (1d8+6) 19x2
Longbow - 7 (1d8) 20x3

*Skills*
(5) Climb: 4 + 5 - 4
(3) Craft Trapmaking: 1 + 2 + 0
(4) Jump: 4 + 4 - 4
(0) Swim: 4 + 4 - 8

*Feats*
Weapon Specialization (Longsword)

That first ability increase is always welcome


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

whoot and teleri still lives!
Fighter 2/cleric 2
+8 additional skills
+2 to diplomacy
+2 to knowledge religion
+2 to knowledge planes
+2 to speak languages

Fighter bonus feat: Iron will   

Language bonus +2 due to feat bonus and +2 languages due to speak language skill

added: dwarven, halfling, Gnome and draconian.
I figured StormArmor would eventually bend enough to teach her bearer dwarven, drogo problably would have no problem giving her a language lessons and Ayden would be very happy to teach her draconian.  And she probably had an introduction to gnomish from her former traveling companion and has been practicing since then.  

also updated her Personality profile. Hope it suits her better. Any ideas on that would be welcome. 
We are well on our way to kicking drow buttocks!
Group hug and happy dance!

also, i figure that Teleri is probably going to concentrate on boosting her constitution and wisdom respectively, especially considering her sword's barb on 'toughing her up' which can only mean constitution/wisdom. So her next few ability increases will probably focus on those two stats.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't quite understand where you are getting 2 of the languages from. I assume you mean the gift of tongues feat you took when creating your character originally. The way that skill works is to allow you to take 4 bonus languages at character creation if you like. If you don't take them, you can't take them at a later date. After that the skill only gives you a +1 to Decipher Script & Sense Motive checks, and makes Speak Language a class skill. 

Also, you should have only 4 skill points to spend this level. (2+int bonus for leveling fighter) so you'll have to fix that. Your Flatfooted AC should be 13, and your melee and ranged bonuses with your current weapons should be +6, instead of +5. (+3 BAB + Str mod +3/Dex mod +3)

The only other thing I can notice at the moment is you forgot to add your stat increase for reaching level 4.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

ack, you are right.... I was mistaken. lemme adjust it.
But I think I already did the stat adjustment when I hit level three. Unless I am mistaken, it's every 3 levels right?

and I thought that Armor class/touch and flatfooted was dependant on dexterity, not levels....

help....


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2004)

Naa.. your stats all ad up to 35 points… so you still get the +1 on one of you stats.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

ok the following changes are:
+4 skill bonus due to level increase
+1 to diplomacy
+1 to knowledge religeon
+2 speak language

+6 melee/ranged
Iron will feat
+1 constitution
+9 to hit points
Flatfooted is now 13
Touch ?

i know i need to recalculate my touch attack thing. i need help on that.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes.  Drogo is my first 4th level PC since my 1E days in the 80s.  The first who's risen to 4th from 1st anyway.  I'm very glad I got on board this adventure.  It's going great so far.  Here's Drogo's additions (unless I change my mind as I type up the CS!)

+1 druid level
+1 WIS

This brings:
+8 HPs
Resists Nature's lure
...
more to come


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2004)

Touch is your AC minus your armor so 13.  

Plus… a fighter has a d10 for HP, we are using the 75% rule.. 
You get a +0 for you Con, so you get +7HP this lvl.

Looking at you totall HP.
Lvl 1 Fighter = 10HP
Add Lvl 1 Cleric = 10HP + (75% d8 = 6HP) = 16
Add Lvl 2 Cleric = 16HP + (75% d8 = 6HP) = 22
Add Lvl 2 Fighter = 22HP + (75% d10 = 7HP) = 29*

*You get +8HP at lvl 4 because 75% of a d10 is 7.5, you can’t add 7.5HP so what we do is alternating.
At Lvl. 1 you get max (no 75%)
At Lvl. 2 you get 75% round down
At Lvl. 3 you get 75% round up
At Lvl. 4 you get 75% round down.
On and on.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice to have more level! That make Sielwoodan my character of PBPs who has advanace the most.

+1 Ranger lvl
+1 Dex (to 18...)
+7 HP
+1 BAB
+1 Will
+1 Hide, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Survival
+2 Search
Gain Endurance Feat

Yeap, knowledge dungeoneeing, as he has made his first travel inside (the well)...


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2004)

hm. so how do you calculate flatfooted?


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2004)

Flat-Footed = AC - Dex   
So 16-3 = 13


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2004)

Hur hur, forgot to add CON bonus to hitpoints...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2004)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Flat-Footed = AC - Dex
> So 16-13 = 13




That would make 16 - 3 =13, not - 13...

Or you can calculate it the other way:

Flat-Footed: 10 + Armor + Shield + Natural Armor + Deflection + Insight + Size
Touch: 10 + Dex + Dodge bonus + Deflection + Insight + Size

Do I forgot some kind of bonus?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2004)

lol... my base AC is 13 not 16. The 16 AC accounts for the armor worn.....
so i was right originally. ^)^


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2004)

.... ?? You still get your armor bonus with flat-footed, you only lose your Dex.
(With flat-footed you are not aware of any danger so the hit comes as a surprise and you don’t have time to react, all the dexterity in the world won’t help you to avoid the hit, but your breastplate still works.) 
And your base AC is always 10, a farmer walking around naked with a +0 dex gets an AC 10.  

(Sorry I’m not sure about the farmer, but the books don’t say if a farmer has any natural armor. “Farmer-Armor” so to say)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2004)

Alrighty then.... I think I figured it out. Could somebody pop over into our new rouge's gallery thread and see if I did it right?


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 28, 2004)

Everything looks pretty good, krinke.
Grapple = STR + BAB, so Teleri's should = +6
Will = WIS + 3 (2 levels of cleric) + 2 (Iron Will feat), so Teleri's should = +7
I'd suggest adding your STR modifier to damage with StormArmour.
And I don't wanna sound like an elitist prick, but I've sorta given-up on doing other people's weight carried, so I don't know if all of that is in order...
Just a OoC recommendation: you might wanna look into getting Teleri a shield as I don't see her using that two-weapon fighting very often and every little bit of AC helps. We have plenty of money, so I'm sure everyone would be alright with it, too...
I've probably left something out, but I'm tired


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2004)

Kirinke, I have a proverbial bone to pick with ya...

Your last post is a good example of something just about every DM has a problem with. (Timewarp/Meta-gaming) In which, (in your case) the PC "forgot" to inform the DM that he purchased a <_insert item badly needed by party here_> situation. It's a pretty common fumble PC's make when trying to weasel out of a sticky situation, and even though in this situation things aren't so desperate, I'd just like to stamp it out right here and say that I don't go for that. 

Although, I do feel it imperative to mention this is just a game. I don't want to come off as "crazy nazi DM" or anything, but it should be understood that there is a certain standard I'd like my games to be upheld to, and I certainly frown on meta-gaming in any form.

I considered striking all the antidotes purchased defective, but in the end, decided against it. I will trust the lesson be learned after this.   

You may well have forgotten about posting your character doing those things, but in the future, please make sure not to forget such an important detail.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

ikes.. sorry maj.
I honestly forgot to post that during their down-time she purchased some antidote in addition to restocking her healing-kit. .


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2004)

Like I said, the situation wasn't campaign-shattering. But I think it's better to get that kind of situation out of the way early, so as not to cause problems down the line when it's a life or death situation.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

no worries. one of the reasons why I'm asking so many questions though, is it has been a verry, verry long time since I've done any serious gaming and I'm still learning the ropes of 3.0/3.5.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry again all for the gap in posting....legal issues keep popping up, and as I try to crush them, it seems they sprout more heads to keep biting at me...will try to get post out later tonight/early tomorrow morning.

Sorry again all...


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2004)

Just do what Heracles did


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2004)

Drogo picked up 'speak with animals' as a spell, but I don't think it would work on owlbears.  I don't think much of anything would work with owlbears.  I don't know that Drogo would know this, though...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Drogo picked up 'speak with animals' as a spell, but I don't think it would work on owlbears.  I don't think much of anything would work with owlbears.  I don't know that Drogo would know this, though...




Well, Owlbear is, if I remember, a magical beast, which mean is affected by many power affecting animals, but to a lesser level. Now, if you want to use Wild Empathy, the big problem is it need one minute to use, and the animal will not wait that minute


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap, I am leaving for Africa. My plane leave October 19th. I am going to work with Oxfam-Québec in Ouagadougou, in Burkina Faso (West Africa). I am going to do some database and web design (yeah, they have computers and internet over there...). I am leaving for 4 to 5 month. 

So, why I am telling you that, simply that I dunnot know yet what will be my internet connection. I will have acces to one for sure, as I am suppose to do some web design, and there is a lot of internet coffee over there. Now, I don't know how frequently I will be able to log on the board. I hope for every other day, but it could be as bad as 1/week... 

So, for my activities on the board, here what will happen. 

Until the 19, I will be active as usual. After that, I may be some day without being on the board. Until I am fixed on my connection. 

So what that mean for this game? It is one of the rare good game of D&D I have been playing since I have join the board. I am willing to continue in this one for sure, but I don't want to become a burden either. So, after my departure, put Sielwoodan on automatic mode for a while. I will try to give my final answer about this game as soon as I will be fix for my connexion, which mean only once there.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2004)

Good old Ouagadougou.  Up there w/Ulaan Bator as the coolest capital name in the world.  Good for you Velmont, and good luck.


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2004)

Alright, not a problem Velmont. We'll see how things work out when you get to Africa.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2004)

Be safe amigo, as Ayden won't be the same if he doesn't receive his usual ration of disdain from Sielwoodan...

Seriously though, I hope everything goes smoothly, and you can continue with us for as long as you'd like, and as long as Majin lets us play in his little universe.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 5, 2004)

Sound really cool, not of people have the luck to travel to the other side of the world for there job.

First thing you have to do when you get there, is to get your self to an internet café ASAP so you don’t have to drop out.
Oo, and we expect a lot of stories about the sites and sound of “Ougadougou”.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2004)

g'luck velmont!


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry Dhes, but I get "Ouagadougou."
Take lots of pictures Velmont, I'm sure Africa is a once in a life time deal...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you all. And be sure you'll hear of me while I am over there.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

I am leaving tonight, so I may be silent for a while...

For Sielwoodan, he will lead the group up to town. I'll try to post as soon as possible.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a safe flight….


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2004)

GL Velmont, see you back on the boards soon.

All: Verbatim got in touch with me the other day and has expressed his apologies for not being able to post recently. With his previous troubles and new ones sprouting up, namely not having proper access to the boards where he is currently staying and this page being blocked on the computers at his work he will be unable to post himself for a bit longer until he can get a net connection set up where he is currently, which he thinks should be very soon. Until then I will be sending him updates through e-mail of everyone's posts and he will send me replies back of his character's actions and they will be amended to my posts. Just a heads up to let you guys know he's fighting to get back to us, it won't be much longer now.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 23, 2004)

I updated the page with the groups’ treasury.
A small recap:

-Keoghtom's Ointment (2 applications)
-Dust of Disappearance (1 application)
-MW Halfling kama
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
-1,615 gold 
-4 Emeralds (200gp/) 

I don’t know if anyone wants to part with some of there own stuff, but that’s all up to you. Dunstand will part with what he has, to help the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2004)

The ointment is pretty nice to keep in the treasury.  Let's sell the rest of the equipment, for whatever we can get and keep the group take in cash as much as possible.  It looks like we don't really have enough cash to buy any significant magic.  Masterwork armor sounds like a good idea.  

Also, let Verbatim know we miss him and hope we works everything out.


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

Will do. I'll send out that update to the loot as well.


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2004)

*delurks*

If possible, I would like to be an alternate here as well. I know with the size and depth of the group, I may not be needed, but just in case, I would like to toss my name in the hat.

*dons lurker cloak once more*


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

Be up to majin.


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

Same deal as in Shackled City Badger. Your next up on the alt list.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

we really, really need to keep any healing type equipment on hand. don't sell the keoghtom's ointment or the cure-light wounds potion. And I'd also buy a spare cure-light-wound wand just in case. I mean Ayden isn't going to be able to be everywhere and what if we have to *gasp* split the party for whatever reason? jus a thought


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Majin.

I have no prob with playing whatever role the group might need in either game. I do have alot of the misc books and would love to try an artificer from the ECS if you think that class could possibly work if/when an opening comes. If not, any class will work just as well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

krinke,
I'd hope with the combined divine efforts of Ayden, Teleri, and Drogo that if the party ever did split up, we wouldn't be in over-dire need of a cure light wounds spell.
Calenthang already has a potion of cure moderate wounds, and really that's all that would be needed in a pinch. I'm not saying that extra cure items are something to turn a nose up to, I'm just saying that a wand probably isn't the best choice for a party split...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2004)

probably right. i'm home now, so i'm going to peruse the books to see what sort of goodies we could find when we get some more ready cash.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

I am going with the motto that at the moment, the best defense for us is to shore up our defense. With the coins, gems, and items we can sell (mw kama and studded leather), I want to suggest that we get Calenthang some more armor, which I think we are doing now in the IC thread and hopefully it is MW for enchanting purposes later on, Drogo an improved weapon, his choice on spear or blade, Teleri better armor or perhaps a shield, and I have a special request I will make of you all if the funds are available for Ayden after everyone else has purchased their items. From there, we can look into spare potions, or even scrolls of healing which work just as well, are cheaper than potions, and the majority of our group could use them. 

If everyone doesn't mind, take a look at your char sheets, see any loose items you want to get rid of and lets make a list here for Majin so he can tally everything up. I know we all want to get to the meat of the story, as I for one want to know what is up with the disappearing woman, but we need to do this little bit of house cleaning first.

Along with the sell items, please list an item or two you would like to buy for your char, if any, and we can all go from there. It will just make things easier all around for us I think..

Sorry for the hit and miss posting, but I am doing my best and Majin has been a huge help with him posting the moves I send him via e-mail.

Thanks all..


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

Sell items (rough draft):

Axe shape medallion (? gp value)
studded leather armor (~5 gp)
mw kama (~150 gp?)

~= rough gold we might get.

I am totally guessing on the kama and armor as I don't have any books with me here. Majin please tell me if I am way off..

Also, Ayden will put the last of his personal coins (2gp, 4sp, 12cp) into the group pot.

My wish item is for a MW Darkwood shield. With Ayden's lower strength and weight allowance, I have to really watch his encumberance, and the lighter shield would be a big help. However, without the discount, the shield will cost around 405 gps. I know this is alot guys, and if we can't get it now, it isn't a big deal, as I know you guys need the gear alot more than I do. However, I wanted to show you all what I meant by writing up a "dreamsheet" item..

However, does anyone have a prob with selling the above items? This way Majin can go ahead and tell us the coin tally and Dhes can work his magic on updating the treasure listing.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 25, 2004)

"Taking Verbatims boot out of my ass,"   
Good plan Verbatim, I suggest that everyone look at his or her character sheet and E-mail me what they want to sell and buy. I’ll then hit the books and make a quick list of income and expanses. When that’s done I’ll work my “Magic” and put an up-to-date list on the interweb with a nice wish list of the stuff we still need to get if the funds are deemed insufficient.

Dhes@mytweakers.net


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Breastplate Updates:

AC: 20
~Flat-Footed: 17

(4) Climb: 4 + 5 – 5
(3) Jump: 4 + 4 – 5
(-2) Swim: 4 + 4 – 10

*Masterwork Breastplate*
~Type: Medium
~AC Bonus: 5
~MAX DEX: 3
~Check Penalty: -3
~Speed: 20ft
~Weight: 30lbs

Weight Carried: 78lbs (Light Load = 20ft)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2004)

Drogo currently has a MW short spear.  I don't think he can do much better w/o going to a +1 weapon, which is probably out of our price range.  I'll stick w/his current equipment.  At some point, he'd love a more effective missile weapon, but a magical sling is also out of current pricing, I suspect.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2004)

At long last here is my character... I will add the description, bio and background tomorrow.

Broddydock Fannoodle Ashentree Glittergem (Broddy for short)
Wizard	4th level
Gnome(Rock)
ALIGNMENT: NG
DEITY: Garl Glittergold
AGE: 60	
Male	
Height: 3'6"
Weight: 46 lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde

Strength	             10	+0
Dexterity	             14	+2
Constitution	16	+3
Intelligence	18	+4
Wisdom	             10	+0	
Charisma	             12	+1

HP: 25
AC: 13 Touch: 13 Flat-footed: 11
INITIATIVE: +2
BAB: +2
Grapple -2

FORTITUDE +4 (+5*) (CONSTITUTION)
REFLEX +5 (+6*)(DEXTERITY)
WILL +4	(+5*) (WISDOM)
*cloak of resistance

Dagger +3 1d3 19-20/x2
Light Crossbow	+5 1d6 19-20/x2
Quarterstaff +3	1d4 20/x2

Equipment
Cloak of resistance (+1) 1,000 gold
Pearl of Power (1st level) 1,000 gold**	
Heward's handy Haversack 2000 gold 5
Quaal's Feather token**	
      Bird - 300 gold
Quarterstaff	4			
Dagger 2 gold	1			
light crossbow 35 gold	4
bolts (20) 2 gold  2
Waterskin X2  2 gp**	8
trail ration (4 days) 2 gp**	4
bedroll 1sp**	5
sack 1 sp	0.5
flint and steel 1gp**
spell component pouch 5 gold
Travelers outfit 1 gold
small steel mirror 10 gold** 0.5
Wizards spell book 15 gold** 3
Riding Dog 150 gold
Riding Saddle 10 gold  (25#)
Bit and bridle 2 gold (1#)
Magnifying glass 100 gold**
Acid flask X2 20 gold**
Antitoxen X 4 200 gold**
Sunrod X 5 10 gold**
Tinder stick X5 5 gold**
Alchemist's lab 500 gold 40**
Rope, Silk (50') 10 gold 5**
** located in haversack
Actuall weight carried 16.5
Money: 17 gold 8 silver

Familiar: Weasle
SPECIAL ABILITIES/FEATS
Improved evasion
Share spells
Empathic link
Deliver touch spells
Weapon Finesse
Low-light vision
Scent

Bite +6	1d3-4	x2

Skills
Appraise +4
Balance	+2
Bluff	+1
Climb	+1
Concentration +6
Craft (Alchemy)	+9
Decipher Script	+8
Diplomacy +1
Disguise +1
Escape Artist +2
Forgery	+4
Gather Information +1
Heal +0
Hide +6
Intimidate +1
Jump –6
Knowledge (arcana) +10
Knowledge (arch & eng) +6
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7
Knowledge (geography) +4
Knowledge (history) +4
Knowledge (local) +4
Knowledge (nature) +4
Knowledge (nobilty) +4
Knowledge (religion) +7
Knowledge (the planes) +6
Listen	+4
Move Silently +2
Ride +2
Search +4
Sense Motive +0
Spellcraft +12
Spot +2
Survival +0
Swim +1
Use Rope +2

Spells: 4/4/3

Cantrips - all
Light X 2*
Daze*
Ray of frost*

level 1 -
Color Spray
Enlarge Person *
Feather Fall *
Jump
Mage Armor *
Magic Missile *
Shield

level 2 -
Blur
Flaming Sphere 
Mirror Image *
Scorching Ray * x2
* memorised

-- RACE ABILITIES ––
• -2 Strength, +2 Constitution
• Base land speed of 20 feet.
• Low-Light Vision
• Spell-like abilities: 
	1/day - speak with animals(burrowing), dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation
• Favored Class: Bard
• Weapon Familiarity: 
	Gnomes treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions
• +1 modifier to the DC for all saving throws against illusion spells you cast.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
• +4 dodge bonus to AC against giants
• +2 racial bonus on Craft(alchemy) and Listen checks

–– CLASS ABILITIES ––
• Proficient with Club, Dagger, Light Crossbow, Quarterstaff, Unarmed Strike.
• Familiar: You have called a Weasel as a magical companion.
  ¤ Alertness: While the familiar is within arms reach, you gain the Alertness
	 feat(+2 to Spot & Listen checks) +2 Reflex saves.
• Scribe Scroll: You gain Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat.

–– FEATS ––
• Weapon Focus(Ray)
• Craft Wondrous Item

Discription: An average looking gnome Broddy likes to wear shades of brown highlighted with shiny beads or ribbon, he doesn't over do it and they usually do make the outfit look better. Like most of his race he has blue eyes and blonde hair.

History: Broddy doesn't talk about where he comes from he does admit (when drunk) that he was exiled from his home because of a "A prank that went horribly, horribly wrong." But whether this is true or not is unknown and if it is he hasn't told anyone what he prank was or if he had anything to do with it.

Personality: Broddy is a good natured person, always willing to lend a hand and help out. He wears his emotions on his sleeve and by the amount of talking he does is usually a good indication of what kind of mood he is in. If he is in a good or excitable mood he will talk non-stop pretty much about anything and everything. The reverse is also true if he is sad or depressed he will hardly speak at all. Of course there is always the exceptions to the rule. 

Inquistive by nature Broddy will go to great lenghts to discover hidden information or treasure... usually setting off any traps in the process, the phrase "hmmm, I wonder what this does?" has sent more then one party running for there lives.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 27, 2004)

Oohhhh you have a Weasel….   
(sorry inside joke only Majin knows about)

Nevertheless, belief me it's funny


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh my yes, a weasal. We shall have everlasting fun with this one. 

I'll check over your character sheet and get a reply back about that sometime tommorrow. The same goes for your update to your Shackled City character. For now, feel free to post in-game, if you can find a good oppurtunity to meet up with some of the party.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm. In Teleri's background, I did state early on that she traveled with a gnome for awhile. Perhaps Mimic's character could be that gnome. Be a great way for him to join the party.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmm. In Teleri's background, I did state early on that she traveled with a gnome for awhile. Perhaps Mimic's character could be that gnome. Be a great way for him to join the party.




Sounds like a good idea but I have looked over your background but I can't find reference to the gnome.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2004)

Scritches head... mentioned it somewhere. Oh yeh. Now I remember. It was way back when my character first joined. That's where she learned a whole bunch of 'gnomish traveling songs' she used when she was being dominated by a naga. Used em to keep from going nutso. Elves hate enclosed spaces you know. 

most of the gnomish traveling songs were along the lines of our old road trip songs like 99 bottles of ale on the wall.....


----------



## Dhes (Oct 28, 2004)

I updated the loot list, I changed the following points:
-Removed MW Kama
-Removed Studded Leather Armor
-Removes Necklace
-Removed 315gp. (for the breast plate)

-Added 13gp, 7sp, 5cp (for Studded Leather Armor)
-Added 100gp, (MW Kama)
-Added 200gp, (Necklace)
-Added 85gp, 5sp, (Calenthang’s old chain)
-Added 69gp, 92sp, 8cp (from Dunstands personal funds)

Did I miss any thing?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't forget to add in Ayden's coinage...I think it was like 2gp and some silver and copper, as well as what Teleri got for selling her spare weapons.

Also, if you wanted to sell that comb kit you found, here might be the place as well. Perhaps you can find an avid fan of rustic grooming products..

Also, I'm not sure if people sent you a "wishlist" or not, but if they have could we see it? I'm curious as to what the group has been asking for and what not, as if nobody speaks up, I am going to have to guess it is okay if Ayden goes looking for the shield...

The way I see it, I think we should wrap up our purchases and call it a "night". That way, we can go out and explore the marker in the morning, if any would like to come with Ayden, or just go about the process of relaxing and waiting for the festival to end.

While I don't think that the drow would attack the festival, nor do I think the Mellorn would invite people in if the drow are there, it can't hurt to take a look around, just to make sure...


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 28, 2004)

I want a +5 bane of aberrations vorpal longsword


----------



## Dhes (Oct 28, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Don't forget to add in Ayden's coinage...I think it was like 2gp and some silver and copper, as well as what Teleri got for selling her spare weapons.



lol. k. every bit helps... 



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, if you wanted to sell that comb kit you found,



Sorry we don’t have it any more, if you remember we gave it to mother Grundy for her services.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, I'm not sure if people sent you a "wishlist" or not, but if they have could we see it?



Nop nothing yet,


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 28, 2004)

*slaps head*

I totally forgot about that...thanks for setting me straight...

Alright, since it seems that only Calenthang, Drogo and myself thought of items that they wanted for their chars, I make a motion that we buy a MW Darkwood Shield for Ayden, and a MW Sling for Drogo.

I know the shield is going to cost 366 gp (after discount), and the sling will be approx 276 gp (after discount).

If nobody objects to that, we can go ahead and put them on the list of things bought and tomorrow when Ayden goes to speak to the priests before heading to investigate the marker, perhaps he can buy some potions/scrolls of healing and poison removal. Just to be safe..


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 29, 2004)

I second the motion.
And I encourage the point that anyone that doesn't already have a potion of cure wounds get at least a potion of cure light wounds.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 30, 2004)

Added a Bio, discription and history, let me know what you think.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Since nobody posted up any nos, would you mind updating the treasure sheet to reflect the purchases?

Majin: Were the prices right? Also, if you don't mind, I am going to shoot you an e-mail off list with some spells I would like to add from the complete Divine, as well as an item I would like to craft for Calenthang from the Complete Warrior.

Kirinke: Just want to make sure you don't think I'm attacking you personally with the posts, but as Ayden feels very strongly about Finder's cause I thought it would be more out of character for him not to speak his mind.

As far as our actions in Shackled, I know I take all attacks against Zeric as a great compliment. Never have I seen a char who tries to do good be so hated by his companions..


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

Naa, no problem with Ayden and Teleri. She's wise enough to know that Ayden is trying to help her and is also wise enough to listen to advice. She pretty much knows that Naamani was just reacting defensively and isn't going to hold it against her. Doesn't mean she has to like it much though.   . 

I mean, she's still pretty young and had a few eye-opening knocks in what? less than a month?  From everything that has happened to her, she's coping pretty well. And not letting it weigh her down or make her into a rampaging hate driven spell-slinging priest is pretty heroic.     

As for shackled city, I figure that Zeric and Alinis are going to do one of two things: either kill each other or eventually get together. Maybe both? I see great possibilities either way with those two. LOL


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Very true...just wanted to make sure I wasn't making Ayden sound too "preachy" and it come across in a way I didn't want it to.

As for Shackled....well, I think that is pretty much everyone's thoughts on the resident Hexblade, but even on his "best" day, Zeric is still going to be pretty rough around the edges. It is the reason I like his class so much, as while a Hexblade can be a hero, he will most definately always be a dark one.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

heh. sounds like you're sorta playing Zeric with bat-man in mind. or maybe even the punisher.  to coin a superhero analogy.

and as for Ayden and Teleri, they're both learning and trying to find their place within their own respective churches. Mistakes will happen, but hopefully, it won't shatter that friendship as long as both parties are honest about it.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, at the moment, I feel more like Roland from the Dark Tower than Batman. Surrounded by people he needs, but mistrusted by everyone around him. Plus it looks like Orpheus and I are about to throw down if that is what he wants, and the DM allows it...*L*

See what happens when you throw a punch and then pass out...*L*


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

The price of for the shield should do, but for Drogo's sling would only be 270, instead of 276, I believe. As for the other things I will get back to you in an e-mail before we make those official.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

Schweet deal on the shield...I will update my sheet and AC accordingly.

Also, check your inbox Majin, as the next salvo has arrived.


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Got it, and will be responding shortly. Oh, Mimic I forgot to add this in the last post, but go ahead and post your sheet to the RG, I believe everything is correct. If someone else notices something I missed feel free to drop me a line and we'll get that fixed up.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

Ayden will be staying in Therav's tent as well, as he will try to speak to the merchant a little more before they all turn in to explain further on how Finder's blessings can help him in his craft.

Plus..its free...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

gotta love free at lower levels. i mean we are scrambling for spare change here.

Sorta.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

As I stated IC, Calenthang will be staying with Therav...
The real reason is 'cause he's here to protect him. The Community Tents are free, guys...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

didn't know that. 
Besides, they've probably developed a bit of paranioa recently.... And would want to stay someplace nominally safe. IE: known.

whoot verbatium just reminded me of my wishlist for teleri's new spells. I'll pop some over to you.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2004)

Another update for the loot list, the following points have bin changed:
-Removed 270gp. (For 2 Scrolls of cure moderate wounds) *
-Removed 270gp. (For 2 Scrolls of Lesser restoration) *
-Removed 270gp. (for MW Sling)
-Removed 366gp and 3sp. (MW Darkwood shield)

-Added 2gp. 4sp. 12cp. (Ayden’s personal funds that he donated to the group.)
-Added MW Darkwood shiel (for Ayden)
-Added MW Sling (for Droge)
-Added 2 Scrolls of cure moderate wounds (for Ayden)*
-Added 2 Scrolls of Lesser restoration (for Ayden)*

*Verbatim is still has be buy these in-character. 

Total cash is now 1403gp and some silver and coppers. (This includes the 4 Emeralds)
There is nothing I want to buy for Dunstand at the moment, but we still have some cash so let’s not waste the 10% discount.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Teleri is going to buy a Darkwood shield and a coupla cure light wound potions if they can afford it. Her leather is good enough right now.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, just a little question for you all. My rythm of post will be twice a week, which is a bit slow. What do you prefer, having your favorite guide with you, or having him to take a break? Having him with you mean he will be more silent (well, he hasn't been pretty talkative anyway  ) and Majin may have to control it a bit, but I'll give some guideline whenever possible. If you think I would slow the game down, I may just split for a while and come back later. As I don't want to slow down the game, I let it to you all the final decision.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 1, 2004)

I think you should post when you can, Velmont.
You're just as much a part of the group as anyone else


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2004)

I post whenever I can personally. That can mean twice a day, or more. depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you know which days you can post? If so then just post on those days and give if/or suggestions and let Majin run your character inbetween those days.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2004)

You know you have my vote for staying in the game...you are one of us for better or worse amigo...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks all...

For Mimic, it will generally be once in the middle of the week, and once in the week-end. Spreading the most possible my two times so I won't be silent too long.

As I said, I'll give as much guideline as possible to ease Majin work on playing Sielwoodan when he wnt to move foward the action.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a question on spells. If you have open spell-slots at one level, but want to use those slots for a lower level, can you? For example. Say you can cast 9th level spells, but want to use those slots for 5th level spells instead, would it be alright?


----------



## Dhes (Nov 3, 2004)

That one is easy...  
yes you can..

Reference: page 178 of the PHB


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2004)

perfect. that'll work for teleri, at least until she can gain that ability point boost every three levels. looks like at sixth level, i'm going to sink an ability point towards her wisdom.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 4, 2004)

Meia culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
Sorry Kirinke, ignore every thing you read here is was total BS… 
I was thinking about the wrong game. 

ps. Ability score increase is every 4 lvl.’s


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2004)

huh, i thought it was every 3 levels. 
*scritches head as she looks at the phb. 
yup it does say.... every four levels.
still. doesn't make too much difference since teleri is a multi-class character. if i sink her next ability scores increase to wisdom and keep her level advances even, she won't be too badly off in the spell-casting department.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 4, 2004)

Uhh.. Kirinke
Just to be clear here, you do know that the ability score upgrade every 4 lvl’s has nothing to do with your class?? You don’t get it every 4 class lvl’s, but character lvl.s.

And on the point of casting, your wis/int/cha score (depending on your class) limits the amount of spells you can cast a day, not the amount of spells you know.
For instance, a lvl. 1 Wizard with lets say an intelligence score of 13 knows 4 lvl. 0 spells and 2 lvl. 1 spells. Now if this same person had an intelligence score of 10 he would still know 4 lvl. 0 spells and 2 lvl. 1 spells, but could not cast the lvl. 1 spell doe to his intelligence.

To recap:
Your wis/int/cha score tells you how much arcane/holy power you have, something you need to cast the spells. But knowing a spell only involves knowing the words to mumble and the gestures to make (sometimes you need to throw around some fairy grindings two)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2004)

yup. that's what i meant. if i keep her class-levels even, when she does get her ability boost, she won't be too badly off, because by the next boost at level 8, she'll only have four class levels in cleric.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok, since my last post in the IC thread, there have been luch time passing, and we are in the middle of the night. Sielwoodan was gone to see if a relation of him was there. I decide to do that as I wanted him to be away the time I install myself here. Now, I want him to come back, but I'll need Majin to tell me when I can come back, as I feel the timing isn't presently good, to see him to come back in the middle of the night (well, he can always coming back half-drunk  )


----------



## Majin (Nov 5, 2004)

Whatever way you'd prefer to make it happen Velmont, is fine by me. Given the fact that you've been busy and had you not been, you would have been on to post Sielwoodan coming back before the others went to sleep if that is what you wanted. So yea, just go ahead and make a back-post if you'd like of him arriving earlier and then post what he's doing now if anything, or you could post him just returning, whichever.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2004)

After talking with Majin off-scene, I wanted to give Kirinke a head's up that she will be the only priest who has all of their spells memorized. So, while Aiden will give what help he can, we may be seeing him relying more on his brain and skills that normal.

However, Teleri wouldn't have known this, so her spell selection may or may not be different than normal.

This is going to be fun..*rubs hands in anticipation*

Sneaky Majin...very very sneaky...I love it..


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2004)

Ayden's remaining spells:

Spells Prepared
0: Create Water, Detect Poison, Detect Magic x1 (1)
1st: Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Charm Person * (1)
2nd: (2+1 domain)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2004)

just whaat have you guys planned for my poor she-elf? You know she already has a complex!


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 7, 2004)

I am hoping that Therav is having nothing more than a simple nightmare, and once we get to him, he will wake up and all will be well once more. However, this task would have been much easier had Ayden possessed a hold person spell, but as I said, he has just a few spells left in his mind from yesterday.

Not trying to spook you, just letting you know that you may have to take point on the spell casting role on this chase, and Ayden will have to continue to "change" himself. Always relying on his spells can get him in trouble, as Finder is about to show him right now..


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

No problem. Teleri doesn't have any such spells at the moment.  Next time she'll update her spell-list, Sehahine allowing that is  

And Teleri is getting tired of her sword's superority complex. She's going to have a priest to erring supplicant talk with it sooner or later.


----------



## Majin (Nov 7, 2004)

As I said in my post any characters on watch already had their armor on, as that would be the sensible thing to do, would it not? 

I would have to strongly caution Teleri on taking any such kind of action with the sword as you say you have planned. The very "real" reality of the situation is that the sword could simply will Teleri to draw it and commit seppuku if it so desired. A taste of what it can force upon Teleri will be seen in my next IC post as a response to her "back-talk."  Right now the sword is feeling that she is asking too much of it too soon, and it is never good for someone to rely on a powerful magical item for everything. A modern day analogy would be the reason why math teachers teach students to do arithmetic before allowing them to use calculators. Frankly, the sword sees it this way as well. 

The simple fact of the matter is, that Teleri will simply have to grow to act more mature around the sword before it starts taking her more seriously, and I believe if her goddess was asked about the matter she would take the swords side, seeing it as the perfect oppurtunity for Teleri to grow and mature. (They do work in mysterious ways don't they.   )


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

of course. but you must admit, the sword was acting a bit on the superior side. And Teleri feels quite strongly about party-participation. 

The sword has done little but deride her since day one, not that she hasn't deserved a bit of that. She has made an effort to treat the weapon as an equal party-member since then, even taking into account the weapons own point of view. And she's gotten nothing but grief from it. Wouldn't you feel a bit pissed at that sort of behavior, especially if you're doing your best to improve yourself? 

_*and if the sword does try to harm teleri or any other party member, she will drop it down the nearest ravine or have it melted. She is crazy enough to haunt the sword for eternity if it does manage to kill her.*_

instead of it trying to 'teach' her a lesson, they may have a talk after the combat and work out their differences. After all, if the sword has her killed or harmed, that would be out of character alignment. Good creatures don't knowingly hurt other party members. Teleri has no idea what the sword is capable of. That's why she's asking questions on what it can and can't do.

Hmm. Idea.
Her goddess is keenly aware of how the sword and Teleri's personality problems. Perhaps in an effort to teach both of them a lesson in cooperation and other such things, she puts them through a series of dream-quests every time Teleri sleeps. This would be well within Sehahine's perogative.

Eventually, both of them will realize that they need each other and draw closer together and mature to be bastions against evil. Because right now, all they're really doing is sniping at each other like little kids. Not that it isn't fun.   It'd be a great way to develope the sword's personality as well as Teleri's maturity. And it'd be a neat way to explain Teleri's boost in wisdom once she gains enough levels for it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 7, 2004)

That all might be true krinke, but I feel it's a major faux pas to edit your post after the DM told you your action would be penalized.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

got a point there hyp. I went back and made Teleri say something fairly sassy back at the sword, enough maybe to make it trip her at an inopportune time to teach her a lesson if nothing else.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't want to sound like I'm trying to cause problems for you krinke, but Hippocrachus was a hero of Ares (God of War)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

naa. no prob. you just reminded me that teleri would say something incredibly sassy in response to the sword's 'tude.

but i do think that the dream-quest idea is a good way to roleplay teleri's increasing wisdom and a way to make her and the sword cooperate with each other.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 7, 2004)

I don’t know but maybe the best way to get along with the sword is to treat it like a sword and not like an über magical weapon that can do extremely complex stuff, or an entity with a lot of worldly knowledge. Talk to it, just to talk, like you would with anyone in the group and not just when you are in need for insider information (you know that Majin won’t give you skills or knowledge that you don’t have or deserve, keep in mind that it’s the sword of a lvl. 4 character, we are not epic yet   ). 

You are doing a good job with or without the sword, don’t worry too much about it.   
Well that’s my 2 cents, you can all smack me down now.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

good idea. if the sword will cooperate.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 7, 2004)

I can say that if "Dreams" is an appellation of Sehanine, then it would be perfectly characteristic of your goddess to do something like that.
You'll have to wait until sleeping-beauty...I mean Majin, puts in his say. It could perhaps require too much from the tuckered little feller


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

lol. not to worry on that part, i have a few ideas that if maj allows, i'll do a post next time they sleep running with it. have to work with him to iron out the details tho.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 8, 2004)

My two coppers are this.

The blade is that of a female dwarven fighter in the hands of an elvish female fighter/priest. To the dwarven mind, a fighter/priest is a truly wonderful thing as they draw on the best aspects of the two things dwarves hold extremely high on the totem pole. Faith and battle.

Now imagine being that blade, being trapped inside a cave for who knows long, and the one candidate that you can reach out two is someone that you would really rather not call out to, but freedom is freedom. You land in the hands of an elf, barely out of childhood and full of doubt and confusion about your place in the world. You give her the benefit of the doubt and open up to her slightly, revealing who and what you are, but not trusting this one with the full knowledge of what your transformation has done to you. You see potential, but first you have to demonstrate that you are more than Bigby's Universal Tool. Patience is not your strong suit...

No offense Kirinke, but you have a wonderful RPing chance that I would love to see you do more of. Hell, if you are worried about doing it on list, send Majin the stuff offlist and then cut and paste it here for us to see it.

I personally don't see that the sword has been being snippy with you, I see it as being a dwarf with you, and in that regards I think Majin has been spot on. The elvish mentality and dwarvish one is very different, and while if the sword's soul was elvish, it might instantly tell you everything, but since it is dwarvish, you have to treat it like a rare vein of mithral, mine it slowly and carefully, as the rewards are worth it.

I'm not trying to poop in anyone's cornflakes, as I know that we are all friends, but sometimes we have to expect that not everything will be available to us as soon as we would like it. It makes the getting that much sweeter in my opinion.

Again, if you want to RP out a resolution with the blade, schweet deal and I can't wait to read it, if you want to give it to the first dwarf you see heading south, it is your call and who knows it might be for the best. However, just remember that while you and the blade may not always get along, the majority of dwarves are good aligned, so if a time of uber crisis arose, I don't think the sword would let you die just to teach you a lesson...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2004)

good ideas all of you and probably the best way for both of them to begin seeing the others' point of view is probably the dream quest thing. And like you said verb, they are both completely alien to each other, but have alot in common with each other if they could just see it. And I'd really like the chance to roleplay that out.  it'd be fun. 

Right now, Teleri is still coming to grips with the fact that her sword is an intelligent creature in its own right. I mean, stormarmor is a very rare type of magical item. Perhaps in that 'dream quest' thing, Sehanine could show her that Dror is a person in her own right and deserves respect.

And the sword hasn't got a clue on how to react to a very young she-elf. I'd peg teleri to being the equivalent of a 17-18 yr old maturity wise. The dream-quests could teach Dror a bit about patience as well.

and if you guys have any ideas on how such a dream quest would go, i'd love to hear them. And maj probably would too. He has such neat rat-bastardly ways of twisting it to make it more fun.   

Sorry maj if i seemed a bit abrupt in the first post 2day tho. I was doing the knee-jerk reaction thing there. But, if we went with the dream route after the battle, it would be a wonderful roleplaying opportunity for both of us.

Oh and looked up the grimlock thing in the MM. Could that be what the pillar thing was talking about you know the 'what spawns below should stay below?'


----------



## Majin (Nov 8, 2004)

First of all, I'd like to thank everyone for their input, and I think Verbatim hit the nail on the head with his take on how he understands the situation. Forgive me if the rest of this post seems jumbled but it will most likely be in a few very large paragraphs trying to answer just about every concern that was raised, while calling on some other things that were said to help get my thoughts on the table. 

On the topic of the sword displaying it's superiority, this can be seen in two ways. First off the sword may seem to come off as superior because frankly it is superior. It has lived a much longer life than Teleri, has seen more battles and gained more battle experience, as well as wisdom. If you want to look at it in OoC game terms, Dror progressed to a much higher "level" than Teleri has up to this point before being imbued in the sword. At the end of the day, when all is said and done, the simple fact of the matter is, that the sword has the power to take complete control over her if it wishes to do so. That is not a threat, it's just a simple fact. This would also, I should point out, mean that if Teleri would want to throw the sword away, if the sword did not want her to do that, it could stop her. Now the second way to look at it, is that the sword is not going out of its way to act superior, it's simply that way by nature. The person imbued within the sword was royalty, and with royalty normally comes some sense of stature among others. Now everyone's personality is going to be different and they will handle it differently. This is simply the personality I have chosen for the sword, and Teleri will just have to learn to live with it. I must stress though, that Teleri may not always get nothing but grief from this sword. That actually is completely up to her in the way she acts. I have predetermined certain things the sword will be looking for in the way Teleri carries herself, and so far the sword has not seen much improvement, and until it does, Teleri cannot expect better treatment just because she wants to be friends with the sword, and thinks that should be enough to cause the sword to be nice to her from that point on. That's too "easy", and is not going to happen. 

I'll point to what Verbatim said in his post, about this being an incredible RPing chance for Kirinke's character, which it is. It seems to me that Kirinke herself is showing signs of being impatient, not the sword. Although we are playing in a fantasy setting, things are not going to have fairytale storybook endings. Things such as this conflict with the sword will not be wrapped up and all better in a "sitcom half-hour," is what I'm basically getting at. This is just the impression that I get from Teleri's enthusiasm to get the sword to "be friends" so fast. 

One of the points that Kirinke brought up was asking the question "Wouldn't you feel pissed at this kind of behavior" (Paraphrased) My answer to that in this circumstance is that yes I might feel pissed about it, but what are you gonna do when confronted with something that powerful? It may be stretching it a little bit, but let's say you're confronted by an ancient red dragon who insults your mother to your face. Now remember you're currently level 4. Are you going to back-talk to it? I'll get started looking up your next of kin if your answer is yes.... I'm reminded of an old addage in D&D that has something to do with the difference of being "Lawful Good" and "Lawful Stupid." I'll let you draw your own conclusions.

Now the main problem right now is how do we proceed with the relationship between the sword and Teleri? In all honesty I don't think this dream-quest thing would work out in this case. I'll agree it's a viable option in most cases, but you have to remember, Teleri is dealing with a stubborn dwarf here. Dwarve's are not big on sitting down and talking about their feelings and trying to work it out that way. Whether a goddess intervenes (which I am not too keen on that idea) and shows them their differences or not, any true dwarf is going to respect action over words any day. 

So my advice for Teleri, is instead of trying to get the sword to understand where she's coming from, show it she's making an effort to change. Regardless of what she thinks she has done to change, the criteria I have set for the sword and how it scrutinizes her actions and judges her by, are far from being abated right now. 

Here is something important to remember, I'm going to give it it's own line in the hopes that it will sink in for Kirinke. 

*_Read this 10 times!_***Do not expect change overnight!***_Read it 10 more times!_*

If all else fails and one day you're thinking that the sword isn't being nice enough to you please go back and read the above Kirinke. This whole conflict with the sword is a chance that you're getting that not many players ever get the chance to experience. Verbatim has clearly expressed this. In all seriousness, don't FK  it up.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2004)

From what i've read of sehanine, she wouldn't interfere directly. I mean, she wouldn't just show up in a dream and tell them that they've been behaving like kids and grow up.   

That's not her way. She'd probably handle it a bit more obliquely. And even then, both teleri and the sword have complete freedom to react to the dreams in their own way, so even sehanine wouldn't have a real idea on how it'd turn out. 

And it could be a continious thing, something that might not happen every night, but enough times for both her and the sword to start coming together as a team. I dont' expect them to see eye to eye on everything or heck even most things, but at least, they'd maybe realize that they have alot more in common than they thought. 

Plus, it could be simply a subconscious reaction on teleri's part and have nothing to do with sehanine at all.  

and maj, you do have a valid point. 
the sword is a superior item. and i will be taking the advice given to heart, and have teleri slowly begin to act in a more mature manner.


----------



## Majin (Nov 8, 2004)

I realize what Sehanine can do and what her dogma is about, but at this time I still do not agree that a dream quest would solve anything with the sword at the moment. Perhaps in the future, but I'm making no promises on that. 

In the future I'd ask that anyone refrain from posting specific suggestions or ideas about what they want to do with their characters in this thread, the OoC threads are more geared towards answering someones concerns about what is currently going on at present in-game. I would ask that if anyone has any such ideas they e-mail me about it and we'll discuss it privately that way so as not to disrupt the game in a way like this again. Thanks.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 8, 2004)

Hipp...could you shoot me an e-mail offlist? There are a few things I would like to bounce around with you if you don't mind.

The addy is crow112101 at yahoo.com.

Nothing major, so if you are busy don't worry about it...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2004)

sorry for the bruhaha maj. 
I was outta line back there and for that i apologize.

At least now, I know the sword's point of view a bit better, cuz before I didn't have a clue and therefore Teleri had less of a clue. Now that I have some ideas, I can slowly begin to mature Teleri a bit more. Which will be interesting in of itself. I'm going to have to remember what it was like to be 17-18 again. *shudder*

anywayz. On with the game!


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 8, 2004)

How old is Teleri exactly?
70's?
I don't see her age on the sheet...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 9, 2004)

Majin...just as an FYI..I think you skipped Rex on the last combat round...unless I missed it somewhere...

Any help is good help..*L*


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 9, 2004)

Nah, Rex was in the last two.
He missed last round.


----------



## Majin (Nov 9, 2004)

Yep, Rex is in there. Have another look Verbatim.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 9, 2004)

*slaps head*

DOH!!!!

Sorry...damn lack of coffee...*sigh*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2004)

bother. wrong thread


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

I like to be able to blame my problems on lack of coffee.  That's why it's my favorite addiction.  (and only addiction other than...ENWorld!  )


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2004)

Manz I think you and Dhes are kindred spirits. Dhes is never without a cup of coffee close by.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2004)

Not true, I don’t have coffee when I’m going to the kitchen to make coffee, or when I’m driving to a coffee house (not to be confused with a Dutch coffee shop), or when I’m sleeping.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow...when you say it like that, you hardly ever have coffee nearby. What were we thinking..


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 10, 2004)

_Dear Santa,

I have been a good rogue all year, as I have only stolen from those who deserved it and given it all to the Dunstand Foundation for He Who is Fiscally Challenged. 

As such, I feel that I have earned the right to ask for something special this year and if I get it, I promise to use it for the furthering of my esteemed charity.

Please send me a bandolier of throwing daggers of accuracy and returning. I think that six daggers in the bandolier should be sufficient, but if you want to throw in more, that would be fine.

I know you expected me to ask for the ever-filling mug of buckstars, but I think, as my recent combat outings would attest, that the daggers would be more useful to my immediate survivability.

As always Santa, keep up the good work and remember don’t take any wooden nickels or Zhenthrim pennies.

Dunstand

P.S. Tell Rudolf I am sorry about the whole nose accident thing, as I think that ruby continual light gem looks much better on him than his first nose did._


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2004)

ROFL    , humm.. hard choice a “BOTDOAAR” or a “Mug’O’Buckstars”.
I my self would go with the “Mug’O’Buckstar”.

Oh and that thing with Rudolf is a lie, he gave it to me Mr. Officer, really he did.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2004)

Paging Mimic..paging Mimic...please have Broddy post his action...anxious player wants to know his priest continues to layeth the smacketh down..

Just kidding...sorta kinda, but not really..


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry about that, things got busy at work and when I got home I tried out the open beta for World of Warcraft...

I sat down going "I will only play for a little while." the next thing I know its 1 in the morning... So really its all Blizzards fault.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2004)

I just ordered a new pc so I can play WoW when it comes out all the way in Dec, so I guess I can understand how you could have gotten sucked in. I love the crafting system in that game, as it is the best that I have ever seen in an MMORPG. Also, dwarven paladins rock..


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2004)

Playing a Dwarven Hunter, man he kicks serious butt with that blunderbuss although I keep forgetting to buy ammo... Can't wait to get my pet.

Isn't it being released Nov 23?


----------



## Majin (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh woe is me, is no one joining me in EQ 2? <glares at Dhes>   It's awesome. It really is. Way better than the original, great crafting system and it's out right now to boot!


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2004)

too bad i can't afford either.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't feel bad, I was meaning to join Majin and Dhes in EQII, but with college and my job not having any work for me, I haven't been able to save up a penny.
I need a new system _bad_.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2004)

lol. tried everquest on my old compy. it kept on freezing on the lifts. and then i'd plummet to my doom. my doom!


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

So Majin.  How do you know Dhes?  Have you guys met in person.

I don't play any computer RPGs.  I figure they're too addictive.  At least with this game, I post, then I can't do any more.  I have no choice but to go to bed or back to work.  Whereas with those, I'd be up all night.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 12, 2004)

I have heard some good things about EQ2, but can't make myself try it out. I am afraid that while there will be somethings that I like about it, I will get burnt out on it like I did with EQ1. With WoW, I think I will be able to do alot of different things without getting burnt out too quickly as the quests and crafting kept me very pleased the three days I got to play it while house sitting...*L*

Now, once I get the  new box, it will be major game on at the Verbatim house, especially as RL has now given me almost nothing but free time once I get off work and get back from the gym..


----------



## Majin (Nov 12, 2004)

Dhes, Hippocrachu, and I are cousins, although Dhes has always lived in Holland, but visits usually during the summer, and Hippocrachus and I have lived near each other all our lives. 

Verbatim - To each his own I guess, heh. I'm having a blast with EQ 2 tho. I'm almost level 13 and I haven't even left the city yet! There is just so much to do, so many quests to complete and so forth and so many improvements over the old EQ. I did get pretty bored with EQ 1 after about a year and a half, but I don't see that happening here. At least for a long, long while. Quests, collections, getting neat stuff for your apartment/house, beautiful graphics. EQ 2 just has it all for me.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

That's so cool that you cousins get this online time together.  I was never close with my cousins.  I hope my kids get that chance...


----------



## Dhes (Nov 12, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> That's so cool that you cousins get this online time together.  I was never close with my cousins.  I hope my kids get that chance...




Well I’m just lucky that I don’t have a job at the moment , so that I can put my time schedule on US time. 

But even if I do get a new job, I’ll still make time for EQ2, it just looks so sweet, way better than the other stuff I’ve seen or played (Lineage2 lol). And I’m planning of making Dunstand there because I had so much fun playing him in this game. Just too bad the rest of you guys won’t be there.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 12, 2004)

You don't have a job because you're a bum. A Hollish bum


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 12, 2004)

Hmm..well, as I am not made of stone, and it would be nice to play with you guys when I could get the time, feel free to shoot me some of the pros and cons about the game off list. Especially the crafting part, as I am a huge crafting nerd, never guess that one eh?

I just didn't like in EQ that you could have such a high skill in your crafting and still fail. In WoW if you can learn the recipe, you can make it. No failures anytime...

Look foward to hearing more about it from you guys..


----------



## Mimic (Nov 12, 2004)

Having an npc eat a epic part, literally waiting days for a response only to be told that its "working as intended" makes me never want to play any sony game ever again...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2004)

EQ2... that would be just too adicctive for me, that the reason I didn't even think to play to it. Anyway, it isn't like I could try here, in Ouaga. The best connection I have seen take almost 1 minute to load hotmail...  :\ 

At least, it doen't cost much, & canadian dollar pêr hour to be on the net, when you know where and when to go.


----------



## Majin (Nov 13, 2004)

Ah well at least hopefully Verbatim will decide to give it a go. We certainly need a dedicated crafter for our guild.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 13, 2004)

Kirinke--The spells that you prayed for at midnight last night are the spells that you will have until you either cast them, or request different ones at midnight tonight. While the gods do give you the ability to choose what spells you want from them, in accordance to the strength they deem you capable of handling, they pretty much make you stick to your guns once you have requested them, with the exception of turning them into healing spells.

That being said, whatever was on the list of spells you gave Majin, before the accident happened, is going to be what you have now after the accident happened.

This has always been how I have had it explained to me, and it seems a pretty solid system of belief, but if Majin feels differently, then he may let you swap them out. I just wanted to throw in my two cents on the matter...

Manz--You do pray for your spells at dawn also right? If not, please accept my apologies both IC and OOC for getting that mixed up.

Everyone--Please let me know if Ayden's tasking ever seems like I am trying to run things, I would do the talking to the priestess myself if I could, but as I have a feeling we will need all the spells we can get, I know I need to pray and all in all, an hour I think we can manage. Plus I know you guys have all hinted that you want a better chance to get some RPing in, so this would be a great chance to show how your chars would handle things according to how they see it through.

Majin--Ayden will burn his last two level one spells on CLW before they head into town so he can pray. Might was well use them before we lose them. Once there, he will get his gear ready so he can put it on as soon as his prayers have been given/boons received.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

you're right.  next time she gets the chance, she's going to change them. That's why I didn't erase the old ones, at least not until maj gives the go ahead. The spells in white are the ones I want for her next time she prays for spells    

So for now, when she says she needs to pray to Sehanine, she could just be doing a regular thing, not associated with asking for prayers and when the time comes, she will ask for them.  

oh by the way. What time was it when they finished with the fight/looting?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 13, 2004)

On a guess I would say proly around 0545 to 0600ish...Say dawn came at a generic 0530 and we chased him for five minutes into the woods, battle, searching and looting, I think 15-30 mins would be a safe bet.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

Time sounds reasonable.  thankies!

Verb, any suggestions on spells for Teleri? I picked out some more defensive/combative ones than before, but I'd like the input.

also maj, just for flavor could I change the sunlight to moonlight in the 
_Nimbus of light_ spell? It'd be more fitting for someone who worships a moon-goddess type.


----------



## Majin (Nov 13, 2004)

Verbatim is right, as your goddess is pretty big on the whole moon thing you would have chosen your spells hours before the combat took place. To make it easier on you once everybody had their say I would suggest you allow Ayden to exhaust his current stock of spells (2 CLW) and Drogo one of his so Teleri only needs to use 1 herself as well. 

And yes, you can only spontaneously swap out other spells for cure spells as a good aligned cleric, not vice versa.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

no problem. that's why I did it the way I did. When she next prays for spells, she'll choose the ones I did in white.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2004)

So is it a coincidence that the three cousins all play DnD?  Have you played tabletop together?


----------



## Dhes (Nov 14, 2004)

Not really a coincidence, you know what they say “Great minds think alike”. It's pretty funny that 3 people (and I know hippocrachus won’t like this   ) are so similar. Majin and Hippocrachus more or les grew up together, but I didn’t meet them or know of them till I was 12, and we still listen to the same music and read the same books.
Yes we have played table-top, but not all that much. It’s a bit hard with me being on a different continent.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 14, 2004)

All you need is the internet, some streamline cameras and whammo, instant tabletop game..

Kiss the limitations of simple geography out the window..


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2004)

lol. technology is both a blessing and a curse. first you have to get a top of the line machine with the right equipment before you can do face to face. because on the lower end machines they'll just chug along and freeze if you ask too much of them.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know where you got that idea, Dhes.
I happen to like being able to count myself among the ranks of an engineer and computer whiz


----------



## Dhes (Nov 14, 2004)

OMG LOL your a Nerd... 
Looks away and adjusts pen-protector


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, hopefully if everything goes well, I will begin my 30 day trial on EQ2 after Thanksgiving. We are supposed to have DSL up and running by then, and it will be nice to be able to post from my section of the house vice bumming the laptop to use when I want to post.

On a side note, Kirinke have you thought of what you wanted to ask the High Priestess yet? I know you tried to start a chat with Sielwoodan, but with his limited access, he might not be able to get that deep just yet into the game. Maybe he will once he will be able to once he gets better access.

Ayden's spells are as follows

0- Detect Magic x2, Resistance, Guidance
1st- Omen of Peril, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith ,Magic Fang*
2nd- Lesser Restoration*, Deific Vengeance, Align Weapon

I know this isn't his normal spell compliment, but I think a bit of divination might do us some good, although it won't tell us exactly what we may face in the hole, it will give us a clue...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 18, 2004)

hmmm you have aim verb? I was ruminating on what we learned in a mental aside with Teleri. She's also trying to strike up a confo with Dror, more to iron out her suspicions before she gets to the priestess than anything else. Basically, it really depends on the priestess. 

She is going to ask about the marker and the spirit as well as the grimlocks. And why the hell did those guards let Therav run screaming into the forest without trying to stop him? I mean, they are supposed to protect the fairgoers aren't they? That sort of thing. Though she's going to be more polite about it. 

Hmmm dark holes. With a DM who has access to templates. *shudder  *
It could be lots of things. Small, mean, numerous and miffed about us invading their personal space or Big, mean and really miffed about us invading it's personal space or a combination of column A and B. React accordingly. Bring running shoes. Have your Last Will and Testament in order.....


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't have an AIM account at the moment, but I do have an inbox: crow112101 at yahoo.com. It is open anytime anybody from the game wants to send me a line...

Those questions look good to me, so I would go ahead and post them in the IC forum so we can get ready to return to the hole. We're healed up and spelled up, so I think we should get in gear..

What does everyone else think?


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

The Tank is ready when you are


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

I think once Kirinke gets her questions resolved, we should be good to go.

How about the report from our supply guys? I know what Dunstand is going to pick up for us, but what about or good gnome Broddy? Speak now amigo, as once we leave, who knows when we will be coming back...

Manz, was there anything you needed/wanted as an oh by the way?

Majin, if you recall you asked me to remind you when it had been a week, and sadly, it has been a week. It is all in your hands now amigo on how you want to proceed...


----------



## Majin (Nov 18, 2004)

Gotcha Verbatim. I think I know how to solve this problem for the time being and will include it in my next IC post sometime today or later tonight.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2004)

Broddy has various trinkets in his packpack, the only thing that he really needs is some scrolls of spells that could come in handy but he wouldn't really memorize. Like magic weapon, indentify any low level divination spells.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2004)

Drogo doesn't need anything else at this point, though he's not yet sold on venturing in after the Grimlocks.  He's waiting for some sort of reaction from the Mellorn.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning for Oregon and probably won't have access to a computer until probably after thanksgiving. Basically a full week. If one of you guys could take over for my characters come tommorow, I'd be grateful.    :\


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 19, 2004)

If no one offers, kirinke, I will take over your Teleri and Alinis characters. I have a large vocabulary, I promise not to shame you


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2004)

LoL. no problem then. Jus dun do anything I wouldn't do with em. 
Teleri is darn suspiscious of the Mellorn and their connection to Kayris, the marker and the Grimlocks. 

Alinis is suspicious of everything.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

Alrighty, I guess that means that Teleri will not be having a discussion with the high priestess, but I think we do need that info...

Would anyone object if Ayden rounded up the others and then spoke to her before we left?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

Total ooc:

Manz: Thanks for the compliment in the other string, but I don't see myself as any better of a player than you guys. I've just been really lucky to get to play with some great gamers since I checked onto the boards.

Thanks again though...


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2004)

I thought I'd open a little discussion on animal companions.  It seems most Druids (& rangers) play them as personal friends, and honored companions.  That they may be, but it seems by the rules that they are easily replaced.  Another can be summoned almost immediately if one dies, and they can be dismissed & replaced at any time without penalty.

As such, I interpret them more as a servent given to the druid by the same forces of nature that give the druid his other abilities.  They're not animals, but magical creatures.  What do you think happens to them if they are 'released from service'?  Do they disapear into the woods to live a life as a normal dog (or whatever) or do they disapear into a puff of smoke?  Do they have parents or are they created specifically for the druid?

Since there aren't other horses, dogs etc that are magical animals out there wandering about, I assume they aren't created the normal way, (sexually, by others of their kind) but created specifically for the druid like a summoned animal would be.

Since Drogo has no qualms about sending a summoned creature into deadly combat, I don't feel he should feel any differently about Rex.  

I'm wondering how others interpret this?  It's relavent in terms of how Drogo treats Rex.  Could he, for instance, send him in front of the group into a very dangerous situation because he's 'expendable' and replacable?  How attached do you think Drogo ought to be to him?  Would he be 'punished' by his power source for putting Rex into very risky situation?  Should Drogo casually replace him whenever a more suitable companion seems appropriate? (Like when I considered 'trading' him in for a crocodile when we went into the well?)

I'm curious how you guys feel about this.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 3, 2004)

Geez, I thought Rex was just your riding dog. I didn't know he was your actual "animal companion."
Character-wise, Rex has been around for the entire time, it would probably be a relatively big deal if he just disappeared. I think if an expendable animal companion was truly expendable, it wouldn't really have a _name_ per see. It would just be another animal, which names don't apply to since it doesn't always live amongst humans.
I think giving it a name is the one thing that personifies the animal companion. Take away the name and it is just like any other natural insentient living creature.
I don't want to get too much into the argument of the philosophy this involves, 'cause that is really only my view In Game. An imaginary animal in an imaginary world without a name is just as infinitesimal as the sound a falling tree makes when nobody is around to hear it. Except more so.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2004)

hmmm. valid points there hipp.
But here's how I'd play it.
Imagine that that dog is your best, four-legged bud. A partner in much the same way a cop is with a police-dog. Now, imagine that he got hurt, shot whatever. How would you feel? How would that character you're playing feel in that connontation?

I mean, even if the animal is easily replacable, you'd still develope some sort of emotional attachment. And I'd play the character the same way. If he wasn't evil.     

Now if the character was evil....


----------



## Dhes (Dec 3, 2004)

I would think that a Druid or Ranger would have a deeper relation ship with his or her animal companion. I don’t see a nature orientated character using animals as cannon fodder. There are no rules set down as far as I know, but I know that Dunstand would have a problem with you killing of Rex. Come-on look in to his puppy dog eyes and tell me you can bring him to the slaughter.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 4, 2004)

I have always assumed that Druids/Rangers animal companions are an equivalent to an Wizards/Sorcerers familiar. Even though they can't communicate mentally I believe (of course this is just my look on it) that the bond between them is just as great.

Look at it as if they were a family pet, my cat has been with me for 14 years and there is no way in hell I would just up and replace her, not even if a better cat came along (of course in my mind that's just not possible.)

Ultimately I think its up to the gm to decide how much of a bond there is...


----------



## Majin (Dec 4, 2004)

I would agree with the general consensus that as an animal companion, for a druid or ranger, they would be more attached to this particular creature than any other and would not send it on a suicide mission unless the circumstances were extremely dire. I was also under the impression that animal companions had to be first befriended through animal empathy checks and so forth before taking on the magical bond between them and their master, but this could have been changed for 3.5.

It really all depends on Drogo himself in this case and what kind of druid he is. There are evil druids out there that may use animals as fodder, but I don't think it would be in even a neutral druid's character to treat animals as such without a valid reason. It comes down to how close you really want to get with them and how much your character cares about fauna compared to the flora of nature. Take Drizzt for instance. Although his panther is not "technically" his animal companion because it originates from a seperate magical item, he treats it as a dear friend, as their experiences over the years have drawn them closer together. 

But in the end, it's up to you and the way you want to play Drogo and his relationship with animals.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2004)

Right. Right, I forgot to mention that it does have everything to do with your character's personality.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2004)

Game mechanics are just there to describe how much damage you do to your opponent. The rest is roleplaying.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2004)

I appreciate all the feedback.  I think its natural to view an animal companion as something akin to a wizard's familiar, or to a faithful pet, or even as a friend.  But I'm not sure that the rules support that view.  I'm still feeling out Drogo, as well as the rules in general.  

Just because the animal companion is easily replaced, doesn't mean he's not meaningful to the druid.  Drogo is a practical guy, and a man (er...hobbit) with a mission, whatever that mission happens to be.  (Currently trying to save the Mellorn from this evil down the hole.)  I'm going to assume if he were to release Rex from service, Rex would be fine.  That he would return from whence he came, to a place probably safer and happier than the dangerous life of the riding dog mount of an adventurer.  As such, Drogo will be willing to replace him if it serves the greater purpose.  It might be a sad parting, but adventurers leave loved ones behind all the time.

He will treat his life as valuable, as I would think if he dies, he dies.   And he's more than a dog.  More intelligent, and one who has served Drogo faithfully for a long time.

With that more clear in my mind (& in yours), I'm ready to continue!


----------



## Velmont (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, I don't even intend to have an animal companion that will be a cannon fodder. I don't even think to transform felmit into an animal companion... I really don't know what I will do with this talent that I'll gain next level.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2004)

When and if we get there. How do we deal with the White Council and their magic-hating ways?

Now. We can guess that most of these guys are defrocked priests, fallen paladins etc. If they do have divine magic, it's coming from sources less than bright. The only way they could truly detect magic would be by said not-good divine sources or by using what they hate the most ie-arcane magic. 

We have to prove that they are using non-good sources to detect magic and or arcane magic to detect magic. Or are just picking random people to interrogate. And we have to do so in a very spectacular way that will totally defame them. 

Any ideas? 

PS
 I'm just throwing out what I think they're about. There is only really 3 ways they can detect magic. Divine, arcane and just BS' their way through the process.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2004)

They could all be ur-priests. Priests who steal power from the gods to power their own abilities.

They could all be Banites who are basking in the illusion of hiding behind good to do evil, Cyric followers trying to strike back at Mystra, Sharites using the Shadow weave to weaken the "true" weave...

A well organized cult to a Gold Dragon Dracolich who has been corrupted by Tiamat and is now seeking a way to channel magical energy so he can become her consort and minor deity..

The list just goes on and on...

Something tells me that once we know...it'll make us wish we were back to being clueless..*L*


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2004)

too tru. 

and what the heck are ur-priests?


----------

